# The millennial drop in sex rate



## RichJB (22/12/18)

Hi all

I just read this article which I found very interesting. Apparently this has been reported quite extensively in the media over the past few years but I'm a bit dof so I'm only catching up now.

Anyway, the executive summary is that sex rate is down across Western societies and across all age groups, although it is most pronounced in younger people. Is this a good, bad, indifferent thing? Is there such a thing as an 'ideal' sexual activity rate in society? I'm not sure what to make of it myself.


----------



## Raindance (22/12/18)

RichJB said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just read this article which I found very interesting. Apparently this has been reported quite extensively in the media over the past few years but I'm a bit dof so I'm only catching up now.
> 
> Anyway, the executive summary is that sex rate is down across Western societies and across all age groups, although it is most pronounced in younger people. Is this a good, bad, indifferent thing? Is there such a thing as an 'ideal' sexual activity rate in society? I'm not sure what to make of it myself.


And I thought there was something wrong with me... lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (22/12/18)

I just found an interesting explanation/theory for why this is happening:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

